# Reptile Taxidermy



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Last month I visited the Museum of Natural History (La Specola) in Florence, Italy and I thought I'd share the few dodgy shots to took of the reptile section for your perusal.









Moorish Gecko and European leaf-toed gecko









Beaded lizard









Marine Iguana









Brown basilisk









European Legless Lizard









Thorny devil and flying dragon









Star lizards









Uromastyx









Tuatara









South American rattlesnake









???









Yellow-headed Water Monitor









From 1895









European chameleons









From 1861









Giant girdled lizard









Cunningham's skink









Shingleback skink









Can anyone identify what kind of monitor this is?









Frilled dragon


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Love the cham!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice, these things need hilarious captions!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Wow , nice 

First take on the brown basilisk before my brain kicked in , I was reminded of "Alien" .


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

the snake labelled ??? looks like a bushmaster


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hard to say with the colour but the monitor might be a bengalensis


----------

